# gem thepax



## rangers123 (Oct 18, 2009)

hi,

i dont own pigeons so i hope its ok to post here
i breed parrots and recently asked my food supplier for a probiotic to put in the hand rearing food and for the parent birds.
he told me he had an excellent product called gem the pax so he sent me it.

it doesnt say on it it is a pro biotic or infact whats in it.
does anyone know if theres a probiotic in it?
i got the pet one for parrots but im unsure what it actually is or what it does can anyone help out?

cheers


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

For pigeons it is suggested as a product for stimulating the growth of beneficial gut bacteria so, yes, it is a probiotic. 

I've not used it, but I get my pigeon mixes and other products there regularly.

http://www.gemsupplements.co.uk/gemproducts/gemproducts.htm#thepax

I have seen various 'other bird' products and feed there, but I don't think they are listed on the web site. You could give them a call for more info. They are open from about 9 AM and close at 4PM weekdays and 12 noon Saturday and Sunday.

John


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought the hand rearing formula already has probios in it.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Guess it depends what's being used.

I believe Kaytee may have it, but not sure (?)

John


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes ,the kaytee exact already has probios in it.


----------



## rangers123 (Oct 18, 2009)

hi,
john i couldnt find a number on that site do you know of one?

keytee does have a probiotic supposedly but i hand fed babies from day 1 and to be honest growth etc as pretty poor.
i bought a live probiotic in the form of potent brew by birdcareco
but as i ran out my supplier reccomended gem the pax..but after reading about it,it didnt say if a probiotic was in it,
plus it says it can be given with antibiotics which made me think it cant have probiotic as the antibiotics would kill the good bacteria.

the likes of potent brew from bircare it says not to use with antibiotics or any water sanatiser like aviclense..so no doubt they would kill the good bacteria.

i will give them a call tommorow if someone can give me the number as i have eggs incubating at the moment and i need a probiotic as i feel kaytee isnt good enough pro biotic wise..its great for chicks that the parents have started off as they get the good bacteria from them.

cheers for now


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

The number is Tel. 01243 531259 (on the page for ordering, so not too obvious)

John


----------



## rangers123 (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks mate called them today.the boss who know about it is back wednsday so call him then.


----------

